# Legion of Azgorh 2.5k (Chaos Dwarfs)



## Tor_Anloc

As much as I like Lizardmen I cannot betray my interest any longer and have decided that I will have to sell the vast majority of my stuff (to stop the screams of tormented pain from my wallet) but I will own a Chaos Dwarf army and take them to next years tournament (yes I checked and its allowed)

Sorceror Prophet - 305
Level 4, Lore of Metal, Enchanted Shield

Infernal Castellan - 205
BSB, Shield, Mask of the Furnace, Luckstone, Ironcurse Icon

Daemonsmith - 125
Level 1, Lore of Fire, Dispel Scroll, Charmed Shield

Hobgoblin Khan - 66
Shield, LA, Dragonhelm, Giant Wolf 

Hobgoblin Khan - 61
Shield, LA, Dragonbane Gem, Giant Wolf

29 Infernal Guard - 425
Full Command, Razor Standard

40 Hobgoblin Cutthroats - 202
FC, Shields

40 Hobgoblin Cutthroats - 202
FC, Shields

10 Infernal Guard - 180
Mus, Fireglaives

10 Infernal Guard - 180
Mus, Fireglaives

Deathshrieker Rocket - 100

Deathshrieker Rocket - 100

Iron Daemon - 340
Hellbound, Skullcracker 

2491 Points

Thoughts?


----------



## Vaz

Your prophet must take Lore of Hashut. And why wouldnt you anyway, it is awesome.

Your castellan has 2 Talismans. You can only take one.

Not enough war machines - dual magma cannons (possibly hellbound to deal with vampires) are amazing, and to help get extra movement in, throw in a mortar with slave ogre.

Fireglaives are horrendously overpriced and the shooting of the war machines covers that.

You seem to have gone overboard on core - you only need 625, yet have taken 560 extra points of it. 

I would drop the Razor Standard and go for extra bodies personally.

Personally I dont like taking hobgoblins, you dont collect chaos dwarves to use greenskins. I Would just add to more infernal guard, and possibly take a couple of naked wolf raider units with banner for chaff and blood and glory.

Lastpy I suggest shadow as well for the l1 smith. miasma to reduce movement, or potential for any number of useful spells. Yes I know it does gel all that well with 'flammable' from hashut, but even so.


----------



## Ratvan

I thought that the Prophet has access to Metal, Fire, Death or Hashut? Also isn't it only the Lammasu that has access to Shadow?


----------



## Vaz

Good catch on the Smith - brain fart there. In that case, Metal is what I advise - a sniper spell, kill 1/3rd of a unit, 2 augments (1+ Save infantry, +1 to hit and AP), Transmutation of Lead to make them easier to hit, and wound... you have the variety and all spells are useful. Searing Doom, even - can happily take down many cavalry units caught by it. However the Daemonsmith should be used in such a way as to provide rerolls for the War Machines.

Althought the prophet has access to them all, I could have sworn when I was making my own list that I remember reading that the General had to choose Lore of Hashut, although I can't find where, now while looking back. However, that might just be me remembering incorrectly - however, not only is it the only way of getting access to Lore of Hashut, it still stands that Hashut outclasses Death.

Rerolls to hit with WS4 S4 Infantry (combining with Blades of Aiban for hitting WS3 infantry on a 2+ with a reroll), Burning Wrath (and Searing Doom?), Subjugation making it easier to break enemies, Curse of Hashut is the copy of one of the Death Sniper spells, Ash Storm + Magma Cannon = Hilarity, Hell Hammer = cannonball shot, and Flames of Azgorh - essentially remove anything touched by the template on a 2+.


----------



## Ratvan

For your core I'd just go with a couple of units of 29 Infernal Guard without the upgrades as you have done with your unit IIRC that should be roughly 760 points which although is over the minimum (by 135) gives you a nice solid core, and if you can fit in a second Infernal Castellan would give you two solid stubborn Leadership 9 units which you can use to hold back the enemy units. 

Maybe something like

Sorceror Prophet - 350
Level 4, Lore of Metal, Enchanted Shield, 4++

Infernal Castellan - 195
BSB, Shield, Mask of the Furnace

Infernal Castellan - 150 pts
Dragonhelm, Talisman of Endurance

Daemonsmith - 125
Level 1, Dispel Scroll, Charmed Shield

29 Infernal Guard - 380
Full Command

29 Infernal Guard - 380
Full Command

Deathshrieker Rocket - 100

Deathshrieker Rocket - 100

Magma Cannon - 170
Hellbound

Magma Cannon - 170
Hellbound

Dreadquake Mortar - 215
Ogre (6 wounds oh yes)

5 Hobgoblin Wolfraiders - 65
Spears

5 Hobgoblin Wolfraiders - 65
Spears

2465 points, leaves you 35 points to play around with, unless you want to drop a Darkmask and one Infernal Guard to fit the Level 4 in one of your blocks, I think if you deploy correctly you should be able to keep warmachines within 6" of the Daemonsmith


----------



## Vaz

Give the Wolf Raiders Banners for Blood and Glory. As it stands, you have 5 with a Break point of 3. Kill the General, and you're fucked. Two additional banners and you're sorted.


----------



## Ratvan

Ah yes scenario's I always forget about them (which incidentally is why I have NEVER finished first at the LGC campaigns)


----------



## Vaz

Yeah, I've begun to pay attention to them after getting fucked over a few too many times in Watchtower (incidentally, Ogres, blow at Watchtower unless they can actually claim the Watchtower first - although I've not tried Leadbelchers yet).


----------



## Ratvan

I hated that Scenario with Brets, now its my favourite scenario (also is the reason I probably never considered break points in blood and glory) I just learnt to get the majority of my units past the tower as soon as possible and effectively block it off with combats while 10 skirmishing bowmen trot froward and claim the tower t4/5/6


----------

